# Athens Phase 3, we are now taking Applications



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

With this introduction of the Athens 300 eXceed comes the last phase of staff shooters for 2010. Phase 3 can choose the 32 , 34 or the new 300 as their staff bow. We will be looking for target shooters but I will be picking up a few hunters as well.

If you would like to shoot for Athens in 2010 send me and email requestion the application.

[email protected]

Staff Selections will be made dailey. Phase 3 applications will only be sent out through Jan 25th.


----------



## BONECLTR (Jun 15, 2009)

Anyone looking for a great bow, with a great people, and top notch customer service this is the one. I encourge anyone to give them a try you won't be disappointed. The bows are awesome.


----------



## rgecko23 (Jul 7, 2009)

I wouldn't hessitate guys, this is agreat company with top notch customer service and some amazing bows, smooth draw, hard wall, fast, quiet, sexy........What else can you ask for!!


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Email sent requesting an application. Thank you for the opprotunity.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Excellent deal guys!!! Get your apps in and good luck to you all!!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Excellant company...
Great people to be associated with


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

E mail sent


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

ttt...Athens is the greatest company to be apart of, Im still so appreciative for what they have done. Its not just the fact that they are there for you but the quality of products and innovations they create are second to none. Definately send in an application, it is a great opportunity. 

If ya have any questions dont be afraid to ask.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Great company and even better customer service.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

If you are looking to get on a great team with some of the best benefits in the business, then this is the company to get hooked up with. The benefits are great but the bow is even greater and very, very sweet to shoot!!:wink:
You could not ask for a nicer bunch of folks to work with either!!:mg:


----------



## 05-BTOG (May 20, 2006)

This is the opportunity that I have been waiting for. The application request has been sent. Thank you Athens for the chance.


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

Its a great CO guys dont miss out


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

email sent:wink:
thanks for the chance to be part of a great team:wink:


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

awesome people to work with... great chance don't pass it up.


----------



## jamie hunt (Jan 28, 2007)

*sent you a pm*

Thanks for the chance to be a part of your team...


----------



## Eric131 (Oct 24, 2008)

Good little deal here fellas :darkbeer: TTT


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

Email sent!


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Awesome place to be a part of; don't miss out guys and gals!


----------



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

Pm sent. Thanks for your time.

Paul


----------



## RedSnow (Nov 7, 2009)

Email Sent tonight,34 BC ordered earlier today!! Thankyou!!!


----------



## jhdeerjh (Sep 30, 2009)

Doesn't get much better than this, Awsome company! Customer Service is outstanding, and there products are unbelievable....Take advantage of this opportunity...You won't be sorry!


----------



## DMAX1518 (Sep 13, 2009)

Email sent earlier today and I had a reply within minutes. I am proud to say I will be shooting with Team Athens. Thanks again, I appreciate the opportunity.


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Great company.. Dont miss out...


----------



## ibjpn (Jun 3, 2007)

Application sent thanks for the opportunity!!!


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

DMAX1518 said:


> Email sent earlier today and I had a reply within minutes. I am proud to say I will be shooting with Team Athens. Thanks again, I appreciate the opportunity.


That's exactly how Team Athens make you feel... pretty proud to be part of a company... that you WANT to go out of your way to promote...


----------



## special (Apr 6, 2009)

Im in!...Thanks for the opportunity guys:wink:


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

good luck to everyone, great people here


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

what speeds are you getting with the excede 300?


----------



## Shooter57 (Feb 27, 2006)

email on the way thank you vary much:wink:


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

E-mail sent! Thanks for making a quality product!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

n7709k said:


> what speeds are you getting with the excede 300?


327


----------



## 05-BTOG (May 20, 2006)

Sent my email request yesterday and I got approved for Field Staff . I'll be sending the paperwork back today along with my order. The hard part now will be deciding what color scheme I want my new eXceed 300 to be. I already have an all black Accomplice 34, decisions, decisions, decisions. :grin:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

05-BTOG said:


> Sent my email request yesterday and I got approved for Field Staff . I'll be sending the paperwork back today along with my order. The hard part now will be deciding what color scheme I want my new eXceed 300 to be. I already have an all black Accomplice 34, decisions, decisions, decisions. :grin:


My favorites are the gunmetal and the white...followed by the orange


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Rodney do you have a color chart with the options?


----------



## maxx532 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yup, Those would be my favorites too.

The white with black accents, is a real eye grabber... different.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

CardiacKid74 said:


> Rodney do you have a color chart with the options?


Not yet.

our target colors are

blue
green
red
purple
pink
orange
gunmetal (gray)
White Powdercoat


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

So all colors are paint except for the white powdercoat? Can you post a picture of the gunmetal if you have one? I am thinking the Exceed 300 Gunmetal with the carbon dip limbs and some wicked 1 strings in gray or black and mountain berry... Can name it Eleanore from "Gone in 60 Seconds" lol


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

CardiacKid74 said:


> So all colors are paint except for the white powdercoat? Can you post a picture of the gunmetal if you have one? I am thinking the Exceed 300 Gunmetal with the carbon dip limbs and some wicked 1 strings in gray or black and mountain berry... Can name it Eleanore from "Gone in 60 Seconds" lol


The colors are bead blasted then andodized

here is your bow


----------



## 05-BTOG (May 20, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> The colors are bead blasted then andodized
> 
> here is your bow


No, there is MY bow!!! I'm thinking Gunmetal is the one to go with.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

05-BTOG said:


> No, there is MY bow!!! I'm thinking Gunmetal is the one to go with.


Yeah must be yours BTOG I'm a lefty  That is sweet looking!


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> The colors are bead blasted then andodized
> 
> here is your bow


Oh good the anodizing would be much better than paint! Is the gunmetal a hard anodize? If not I want to talk to you and Jason about that option at the ATA. Looking forward to meeting you guys there!


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

Don't miss out guys. Great bows and great company to deal with.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

That gun Metal is sweet looking


----------



## timbawolf98 (Apr 6, 2003)

I sent mine in yesterday and was accepted as well, I'm looking forward to being part of this growing team. I'm gathering funds for the bow as we speak, being a broke college student makes it hard but it's just time to sell some stuff off, I cant wait to get my bow already


----------



## cabohoyt (Jun 8, 2009)

Great bows and great products. Athens is truly innovative in their designs. The bonus is that Rodney is one of the best if not the best staff director out there. He truly takes care of his staff in every way possible.:teeth:


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

email sent........:thumbs_up


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

I know rodney persoanally and he definately is the best staff co-ordinator out there and he will answer all questions anyone has, Athens is top notch and takes pride in there customers and products they manufacture:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## aggie3d (Feb 14, 2003)

*Email sent*

Email sent for the application. Thanks for all you do for the sport of archery.


----------



## DMAX1518 (Sep 13, 2009)

Do you have any pics of the orange? I think that or the gunmetal will be my choice but I'd like to see one to decide.


----------



## ibjpn (Jun 3, 2007)

Rodney,
Thanks for the opportunity to join the staff. Now the decision on which bow. Can't wait.


----------



## BoMaestro (Dec 15, 2005)

*ttt*

Email sent. Thanks


----------



## DBCooper (Sep 25, 2009)

*Thanks a million*

First lets say thanks and I won't let Athens down but can we order more then one bow or is that the limit are the target colors solid or just the fade.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

DBCooper said:


> First lets say thanks and I won't let Athens down but can we order more then one bow or is that the limit are the target colors solid or just the fade.


Pm sent.

We are doing just the fade on the target colors.


----------



## Blackbery Holow (Apr 23, 2009)

Guys get those emails sent in! You will get an reply within minutes (unless rodney is sick)!! Great company to be a part of!


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

Is it more expensive to do the target colors without the fade? I figure it would be but might as well check.


----------



## bigbull (Jan 11, 2005)

email sent!!!

bigbull


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Chiller said:


> Is it more expensive to do the target colors without the fade? I figure it would be but might as well check.


PM sent

solid colored target bows are not an option on the staff program. 

All target 300's are fades. excepot the solid black and solid white which are Powdercoat not anodized.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> PM sent
> 
> solid colored target bows are not an option on the staff program.
> 
> All target 300's are fades. excepot the solid black and solid white which are Powdercoat not anodized.


Sounds good to me! I think I might have a blue fade 300 in my future...


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Rodney,

Referred a friend to you regarding Phase 3. He talked with Amanda about getting an eXceed as well...

-Steve


----------



## jsmbly (Jun 29, 2006)

Sent in my application and got accepted.I cant wait to get my bow and to represent Athens in every way possible.Thanks


----------



## deertattoo (Apr 6, 2007)

*Awesome Opportunity!!*

If you guys get a chance to do this you wont regret it! This has been one of the best things I have personally done. The other bow company that I die hardely shot with and for has been caught because Athens Bows are one of the smoothest, Quietest and best looking bows around. I have been hooked since the day I shot one of the local dealers shop bows. And far as the customer service and helpfulness of Athens is second to none!!:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Great oppertunity to be with a great company and have a sweet shootin bow!!!!

Check out my Buck Commander with me using the RipShot!!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1071695&page=9

and Video
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1056489529&postcount=341

These were before I readjusted the Rip Shot
Hitting same hole everytime with this thing!!! And my arrow looks like it is shooting downwards...well I seen that in the video and found that my LimbDriver spring tension set screw came loose and fixed that!!!


----------



## 05-BTOG (May 20, 2006)

ttt

You need to look into this, a great company out to make a great name for themselves. And their bows are second to none. Send those emails to Rodney.


----------



## ck10kk (Mar 12, 2009)

*email*

Email was sent for the application!!! thanks for the great opportunity Athens Archery :smile:.... picked or not they still are the best looking and best shooting bow for 2010!


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

*athens*

so can i get a exceed 300 in 80lbs. If so where do i sign up for such a fine staff.
But I'am more of a hunter than a paper killer and liked the bows before it but have a hard time seeing my self shooting anything shorter than 35 ata. just feel better to me


----------



## HighCountry46 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for giving me a chance Rodney.


----------



## 05-BTOG (May 20, 2006)

HighCountry46 said:


> Thanks for giving me a chance Rodney.


Did you get the application sent back in?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

team-A&S said:


> so can i get a exceed 300 in 80lbs. If so where do i sign up for such a fine staff.
> But I'am more of a hunter than a paper killer and liked the bows before it but have a hard time seeing my self shooting anything shorter than 35 ata. just feel better to me


The limbs would have to be special ordered and it would postpone delivery but I think we can do it.

If you would like an app send me a PM.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

300 target colors.

from left to right

3,4,5,8,9,11..we also have the Burnt Orange and Powdercoat white.


----------



## shuttle1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Don't miss out on this great opportunity!! Athens is a great company along with the best customer service on the market!


----------



## ryanhm82 (Apr 2, 2005)

application request sent. cant wait to find out if i will have to retire the ol' alpha max!:wink:


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

E-mail Sent!!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Guys an Gals,

I will be out of state till the 31st chasing whitetails in KY....so dont worry if you dont get a response via email from me when requesting an application.

Be back on the 31st.


it wont take me long to get caught up.

Take Care,
Rodney


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> Guys an Gals,
> 
> I will be out of state till the 31st chasing whitetails in KY....so dont worry if you dont get a response via email from me when requesting an application.
> 
> ...


Have fun rodney :darkbeer:


----------



## Bohica (Jul 6, 2009)

jsmbly said:


> Sent in my application and got accepted.I cant wait to get my bow and to represent Athens in every way possible.Thanks


Congrats and welcome aboard.


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

Just got accepted on the Athens staff. Gonna be ordering an Exceed 300. Any one have one yet? My friend just got one from the pro shop. Gotta get over there to check it out, post some pics of the 300s if ta have them.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Email sent thanks for the Chance.


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

E-mail sent. Thank you for your time.


----------



## DMAX1518 (Sep 13, 2009)

Just sold my snowmobile so now I can order my Exceed this week. Cant wait to get it so I can set it up and shoot.


----------



## Panzer 4 (May 22, 2009)

I emailed back and forth with Rodney, yesterday. He is a patient man... thanks for your time!

I am on my way to Egypt for work, and it will be two or three weeks before I am back. I am looking forward to placing an order for an Exceed at that time (Maybe sooner- who knows?)

Thanks again Rodney!

Scott


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

can anyone help me out??? i have a brand new mission eliminator that i want to sell in order to join this great shooting staff, so im hoping someone would want to help me out, its like new, it even has a big 7-point under its belt 
please help me out this looks like a once and a lifetime oppurtunity


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

WI BowFish said:


> can anyone help me out??? i have a brand new mission eliminator that i want to sell in order to join this great shooting staff, so im hoping someone would want to help me out, its like new, it even has a big 7-point under its belt
> please help me out this looks like a once and a lifetime oppurtunity


Post it in the Classifieds here!!! I am selling or trading one of my bows to get money for a new sight.


----------



## 05-BTOG (May 20, 2006)

To the top.

Keep sending those requests in.


----------



## psevic (Nov 23, 2009)

Email sent THANKS


----------



## BONECLTR (Jun 15, 2009)

Think I might have one of my friends interested, he shot my bow and really liked it. Think we might have caught the competition.:mg:


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

E-mail sent. Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

05-BTOG said:


> No, there is MY bow!!! I'm thinking Gunmetal is the one to go with.


Just faxed in my app.

And ordered the Gunmetal Fade 300:jam:


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Bump 4U:darkbeer:


----------



## HighCountry46 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cut the Loop glad to see a fellow finger shooter trying the Exceed. Good luck.


----------



## tenring278 (Jan 12, 2008)

*staff*

This is a great company to deal with can't wait to get my new bow. thanks rodney.


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

up to the top


----------



## RIPelk (Dec 18, 2009)

App request sent


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I didnt read through this whole thread and I'm sure Rodney posted it in here..But for the guys wanting Apps just be patient, Rodney is in KY hunting for a couple of days and he'll get back with you as soon as he gets home "on the 31st I do believe"....He'll get you guys all lined out ASAP. 
Happy New Year everybody.:darkbeer:


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

Rodney are yall doing this for youths as well as adults?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

rooster4l said:


> Rodney are yall doing this for youths as well as adults?


Im assuming yes. I got on staff during the 2nd phase and im 15. Just had to have my parents signature underneath mine on the contract.


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

I need to sell my Mission eliminator ASAP!!!!!


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

Just got my acceptance letter. Glad to be part of the Athen's Team.


----------



## DMAX1518 (Sep 13, 2009)

Just ordered my orange fade Exceed today. Hope it doesnt take 30 days like they said it could. Picking up my scope, rest, and stab tomorrow.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

DMAX1518 said:


> Just ordered my orange fade Exceed today. Hope it doesnt take 30 days like they said it could. Picking up my scope, rest, and stab tomorrow.


mine took 3 weeks :darkbeer:.... i'll bet they have lots of orders pourin in, every time i go to the shop someone asks about the bow.


----------



## DMAX1518 (Sep 13, 2009)

I found a package deal on a used scope, stab, and rest. The sight is a Sure-loc Challenger ultra, Viper scope(I think), 4x lens, Doinker carbon stab, and a blade style rest (not sure of the brand) for $400. All of them are in great shape. Does this sound like a pretty good deal?


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Bump for the new staff members....:darkbeer:


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

sent my application today, hope i make it


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

I made the staff!!!!! thanks for the oppurtunity rodney. now i just need to sell my bow


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

Great CO guys dont miss out on this:shade:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

rooster4l said:


> Rodney are yall doing this for youths as well as adults?


Youths that can handle an accomplice.

25 Dl and 40 pounds

of course parental consent is a must.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> Youths that can handle an accomplice.
> 
> 25 Dl and 40 pounds
> 
> of course parental consent is a must.


Pity it can't go down to 20 (son) or 24 (wife).

-Steve


----------



## Sib2009 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Got the Invite*

Hey all,

I just got the invite and look forward to shooting with a great bow and company. I hope to meet and shoot with all of you...


Gary


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Sib2009 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I just got the invite and llok forward to shooting with a great bow and company. I hope to meet and shoot with all of you...
> 
> ...


Gary - Glad you're with the team!

-Steve


----------



## dalescott (Nov 8, 2009)

*Great Opportunity*

E-mail Sent


----------



## 05-BTOG (May 20, 2006)

Page 3 ?!? That will not do!

ttt


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Beastmaster said:


> Pity it can't go down to 20 (son) or 24 (wife).
> 
> -Steve


Wes says he can get special strings and make a 24.


----------



## Deerisgoodfood (Apr 25, 2007)

*Not a bash*

I am not bashing the bow because I shot my buddy's and it was a great bow. Don't you think that Athens should knock off giving everybody in the world a cheap bow. I have another friend that bought one of the Assasian bows and resale on these bows because you guys gave them to so many people is horrible. Anybody who buys one and pays retail for the bow instead of becoming a prostaffer and decideds to sell it is going to lose their behind on the bow.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Deerisgoodfood said:


> I am not bashing the bow because I shot my buddy's and it was a great bow. Don't you think that Athens should knock off giving everybody in the world a cheap bow. I have another friend that bought one of the Assasian bows and resale on these bows because you guys gave them to so many people is horrible. Anybody who buys one and pays retail for the bow instead of becoming a prostaffer and decideds to sell it is going to lose their behind on the bow.


There isnt even 300 staff bows worldwide.

Are you aware of how many staff shooters are shooting for other companies?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> Wes says he can get special strings and make a 24.


Really? Hm. I may very well look at that. I'll email or call Wes tomorrow.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Deerisgoodfood said:


> I am not bashing the bow because I shot my buddy's and it was a great bow. Don't you think that Athens should knock off giving everybody in the world a cheap bow. I have another friend that bought one of the Assasian bows and resale on these bows because you guys gave them to so many people is horrible. Anybody who buys one and pays retail for the bow instead of becoming a prostaffer and decideds to sell it is going to lose their behind on the bow.


To be blunt - resale on ANY bow is horrid. 

A friends neighbor just picked up a 2009 Alphamax 32...fully equipped...for 500. Sight, rest, quiver, arrows, case, everything.

I sold a 2009 Ross Carnivore 31 recently. Fully equipped. 400 bucks.

Other bows in my inventory that I've sold off....2009 Parker Sidekick? $150. 2009 Diamond Razor Edge? Full Boondocks package and papers - $220. Lefty Camo Mathews Genesis? $90 (admittedly, it was to one of my students).

As a staffer, if I'm in it for the resale, I'm nuts. And considering that I've put in more shots on my two Athens bows combined (in less than 6 months of ownership for one and less than 2 for the other) than most people have over two years of shooting one bow, there is no way I could effectively sell it without treating it as a truly used bow.

-Steve


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Beastmaster said:


> Really? Hm. I may very well look at that. I'll email or call Wes tomorrow.


the ATA and BH might not be the same and the limbs will have have a tad bit more preload,,,but it will shoot good.

We have done a few with great results.


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

Deerisgoodfood said:


> I am not bashing the bow because I shot my buddy's and it was a great bow. Don't you think that Athens should knock off giving everybody in the world a cheap bow. I have another friend that bought one of the Assasian bows and resale on these bows because you guys gave them to so many people is horrible. Anybody who buys one and pays retail for the bow instead of becoming a prostaffer and decideds to sell it is going to lose their behind on the bow.


Brother nobody is giving anyone a cheap bow. Everyone is going to earn there stripes with this company in some fashion or form thats on staff. I honestly believe that they are gathering hungry shooters that will promote there company on a very positive level regardless of what there bows cost, the men woman and youngsters are being given a chance most wouldn't get with other companies. Selling the bow isnt in any of our minds. We love to shoot. We want great equipment, We arent worried about what we are gonna make on our equipment. Athens is an up and coming company and has a large following already. As Rodney pointed out there staff numbers are lower worldwide vs. the other companies. I am not harping just saying how I feel about the topic. I am glad you liked the bow. It is only going to get better just wait and see.:wink: Again sorry if this comes off harsh.


----------



## BONECLTR (Jun 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

If anyone has sent me a request and have not heard back from me then PLEASE send it again.

I am having some issues with sending Emails.


----------



## mx614 (Mar 30, 2008)

*give aways hurting resale?*

Once folks see what us staffers are doing with theses hotrods prices will go out the roof! They wont be able to get em out the factory fast enough. What rodney and the guys are doing will benefit the company tenfold.


----------



## maxx532 (Feb 24, 2007)

Deerisgoodfood said:


> I am not bashing the bow because I shot my buddy's and it was a great bow. Don't you think that Athens should knock off giving everybody in the world a cheap bow. I have another friend that bought one of the Assasian bows and resale on these bows because you guys gave them to so many people is horrible. Anybody who buys one and pays retail for the bow instead of becoming a prostaffer and decideds to sell it is going to lose their behind on the bow.


 Far as I know, there are no Staff bows for sale. As Rodney pointed out, there are less of us than staffers for most other companies.

In addition to that. Most folks don't buy a new bow figuring they are going to make a profit on it, a year or two later.


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just got my acceptance e-mail! I will be filling out my paperwork and placing my order soon! I just cant decide between an Accomplice 34 or an eXceed! Thanks Athens for this great opportunity and I look forward to shooting for you in 2010.

p.s. I have a p.m to a mod already about changing my username!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ross_shooter said:


> Just got my acceptance e-mail! I will be filling out my paperwork and placing my order soon! I just cant decide between an Accomplice 34 or an eXceed! Thanks Athens for this great opportunity and I look forward to shooting for you in 2010.
> 
> p.s. I have a p.m to a mod already about changing my username!


your username is fine with us...but if you want to change it I think Athens Shooter sounds good.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> your username is fine with us...but if you want to change it I think Athens Shooter sounds good.
> 
> Welcome aboard.


Yeah....that does sound good....

You will love the bows....


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

*sweet*

just got accepted:darkbeer:will b filling out my paperwork real soon...now i have to decide.....this one will not be easy.thanx to the guys at athens looking forward to getting started with my new athens::


----------



## 05-BTOG (May 20, 2006)

ross_shooter said:


> p.s. I have a p.m to a mod already about changing my username!


A lot of us have the same issue. 05-BTOG stands for '05 BowTech Old Glory, which is what I was shooting when I joined AT.

Rodney, I got a buddy that owns an Accomplice already but can't afford to purchase another one, college student. Can he still apply and be accepted as a field staff shooter without purchasing a second bow?


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Deerisgoodfood said:


> I am not bashing the bow because I shot my buddy's and it was a great bow. Don't you think that Athens should knock off giving everybody in the world a cheap bow. I have another friend that bought one of the Assasian bows and resale on these bows because you guys gave them to so many people is horrible. Anybody who buys one and pays retail for the bow instead of becoming a prostaffer and decideds to sell it is going to lose their behind on the bow.


There are not as many Staffers as you're thinking, and they're not giving anyone a cheap bow.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

05-BTOG said:


> A lot of us have the same issue. 05-BTOG stands for '05 BowTech Old Glory, which is what I was shooting when I joined AT.
> 
> Rodney, I got a buddy that owns an Accomplice already but can't afford to purchase another one, college student. Can he still apply and be accepted as a field staff shooter without purchasing a second bow?


PM sent


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

This is a awesome bow CO guys its a very very good thing to get on early.


----------



## JKemp81 (May 20, 2009)

E-mail sent


----------



## EMC686 (Jun 24, 2007)

Email sent


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

Jeff K in IL said:


> There are not as many Staffers as you're thinking, and they're not giving anyone a cheap bow.


Yea,It cost between $525-$600 to be a staffer.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

x-finder said:


> Yea,It cost between $525-$600 to be a staffer.


what is so confusing?

the fact that that staff has to pay for equipment?

Are we the only company that does this?

Please help me understand why this is so hard for you to understand.


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

I think it is a little high priced to be on someones prostaff that is all. You guys make a great looking bow and I may even buy one some day. Thanks.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Deerisgoodfood said:


> I am not bashing the bow because I shot my buddy's and it was a great bow. Don't you think that Athens should knock off giving everybody in the world a cheap bow. I have another friend that bought one of the Assasian bows and resale on these bows because you guys gave them to so many people is horrible. Anybody who buys one and pays retail for the bow instead of becoming a prostaffer and decideds to sell it is going to lose their behind on the bow.


I just sold my 2008 X-Force target that retailed for 949.00 for 415.00. You have to have the frame of mind when buying a bow as you would buying a computer. The technology is always evolving and each year brings new innovations that make older models obsolete.


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

x-finder said:


> I think it is a little high priced to be on someones prostaff that is all. You guys make a great looking bow and I may even buy one some day. Thanks.


If a company just gave away their equipment to all thier shooters then they wouldnt be around very long. They do offer a great discount as well as other "fringe benefits"! But at some point they have to make a profit, lets face it, everybody in business for themselves wouldn't just give away their services. I mean most of us are amatuers who like to shoot tournaments not professionals who make a living on archery alone. So why just hand over $1000 in merchandise to us for free? I personally dont mind the cost. I just have to save a few extra bucks on my next paycheck! 

Thanks again Rodney for the opportunity to shoot with you guys!:darkbeer:


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Two multi brand bow companies requires staff shooters to buy 1 bow from each company they own at a discount. Some required you to buy multiple models. Pro staff is different than staff shooter. ProStaff and Staff shooters represent and promote products they believe in. If people want to become staff shooters for free giveaways I think they have the wrong idea.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

x-finder said:


> I think it is a little high priced to be on someones prostaff that is all. You guys make a great looking bow and I may even buy one some day. Thanks.


Ok, so you think $525-600 is a little high priced. Going off of your numbers the newest staff shooters are getting a $200 discount on the bow of their choice along with perks & discounts from all sort of other sponsors & co-ops. Not only that, but they are getting in on the "bottom floor" of a great up & coming bow company that I see being a major force in the not so distant future.

Where exactly is the bad side?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

DesignedToHunt said:


> Ok, so you think $525-600 is a little high priced. Going off of your numbers the newest staff shooters are getting a $200 discount on the bow of their choice along with perks & discounts from all sort of other sponsors & co-ops. Not only that, but they are getting in on the "bottom floor" of a great up & coming bow company that I see being a major force in the not so distant future.
> 
> Where exactly is the bad side?


*X2!!!! Athens is gonna be a great and high impact in archery Industry*


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

designedtohunt said:


> ok, so you think $525-600 is a little high priced. Going off of your numbers the newest staff shooters are getting a $200 discount on the bow of their choice along with perks & discounts from all sort of other sponsors & co-ops. Not only that, but they are getting in on the "bottom floor" of a great up & coming bow company that i see being a major force in the not so distant future.
> 
> Where exactly is the bad side?


x3!!


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

bcbow1971 said:


> *X2!!!! Athens is gonna be a great and high impact in archery company*


I am not saying that they will not make it to the big time,but I do not think selling them at Mathews and Hoyt prices for a new company is going to up the sales for a new company. I like them alot,but they still are a new product. Go ahead and bash me if you want,if it makes you feel better. I have been around archery for a long time. Wish you all good luck.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

x-finder said:


> I am not saying that they will not make it to the big time,but I do not think selling them at Mathews and Hoyt prices for a new company is going to up the sales for a new company. I like them alot,but they still are a new product. Go ahead and bash me if you want,if it makes you feel better. I have been around archery for a long time. Wish you all good luck.


Sorry wasnt trying to bash you. I was just saying that they are a great company and people. The price is not bad.......Most everyone doesnt know all the perks and Co-ops that Athens have with all kinds of other companies that make it easier to do!!!!

Good luck!!


----------



## oneshotthompson (Sep 20, 2009)

email. sent


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

bcbow1971 said:


> Sorry wasnt trying to bash you. I was just saying that they are a great company and people. The price is not bad.......Most everyone doesnt know all the perks and Co-ops that Athens have with all kinds of other companies that make it easier to do!!!!
> 
> Good luck!!


 I wish them well,I also would like to see archery be a little more affordable. The guys that used to buy a new bow every year are few and far between now. The hunting industry in general is slowly becoming a rich mans sport,and is losing interest with the average joe.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

x-finder said:


> I am not saying that they will not make it to the big time,*but I do not think selling them at Mathews and Hoyt prices for a new company is going to up the sales for a new company*. I like them alot,but they still are a new product. Go ahead and bash me if you want,if it makes you feel better. I have been around archery for a long time. Wish you all good luck.




The same was said about Mathews when they burst on the scene, as well as Bowtech & Elite. All of them seem to be doing just fine these days :wink:


For the record, I'm not bashing you at all so please do not take it that way. I understand your point that you are trying to make but overall I simply can't see a negative side to what Athens is offering their staff shooters :darkbeer:


----------



## Blood Bath2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

DesignedToHunt said:


> The same was said about Mathews when they burst on the scene, as well as Bowtech & Elite. All of them seem to be doing just fine these days :wink:
> 
> 
> For the record, I'm not bashing you at all so please do not take it that way. I understand your point that you are trying to make but overall I simply can't see a negative side to what Athens is offering their staff shooters :darkbeer:


You forgot to mention that the price of the Athens bows are hundreds of dollars less than either of the other companies, and the perform as well if not BETTER than all of them:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

DesignedToHunt said:


> The same was said about Mathews when they burst on the scene, as well as Bowtech & Elite. All of them seem to be doing just fine these days :wink:
> 
> 
> For the record, I'm not bashing you at all so please do not take it that way. I understand your point that you are trying to make but overall I simply can't see a negative side to what Athens is offering their staff shooters :darkbeer:


I guess there is not a negitive,was surprised at the price of a shooter bow thats all. Go Athens!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

x-finder said:


> I wish them well,I also would like to see archery be a little more affordable. The guys that used to buy a new bow every year are few and far between now. The hunting industry in general is slowly becoming a rich mans sport,and is losing interest with the average joe.



I take no offense to your comment and you have nothing to appologize for.

I was just a little confused on why you were confused.

I too have been doing this a long time and up until I went to work for Athens I had no idea the costs that are in a bow or how much time it takes to machine a set of limb pockets.

Now some companies( like the ones you mentioned) do almost everything in-house... They build their own strings and Mfg their own limbs, we on the other hand have to buy both plus pay royalties to other companies, which quickly cuts into profit.


We did have some advantages going into this and it was that we already owend an ISO certified CNC machine shop and had 2 very talented engineers and an owner that loved archery.

There is a reason you dont see too many new archery companies taking off and making it for very long. It is a very tough business to succeed in.

As far as staff price...the first 100 staff shooters received their equipment at less than cost..meaning we lost money on every one of them. If I wanted to add anymore shooters we were going to have to raise the price of the package. So to help offset this increase, I found other companies willing to partner with us and give discounts and even automatic staff positions with their company.

I have continued to try and make the staff program the best it can be. 

If and when you get ready to buy another bow I hope that you do look at our company.

Rodney


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

rodney482 said:


> I take no offense to your comment and you have nothing to appologize for.
> 
> I was just a little confused on why you were confused.
> 
> ...


Good post Rodney, and it's true...That's the problem with a Staff, everyone that's not on the Staff thinks things are passed out for free, then when they find out that the "Staffers" have to pay for stuff they look at it in one of two ways...
A= They see it as "Well you say your on staff but you still have to buy their stuff..Your getting screwed"
or
B= They see it is "Well if your own staff and you have to pay X amount for something but the same thing costs me XY, that's BS and they should just sell everyone the same as the Staffers pay since their still making money on it for the X price." 
As they say it's hard to make everyone happy...I've shot for other Bow Companies in the past and I will say that there is a BIG difference in Athens and the other companies I've shot for..While Athens is not as big as the other companies I've delt with Athens really goes out of their way to take care of their people and make sure everyone is happy. Rodney has done a tremendous job with the staff and is a pleasure to deal with. I said after I left the last company I shot for that I would never shoot for another bow company again..Then the chance with Athens came along and I talked it over with Rodney via emails and decided to bite the bullet and go for it. I've never been any happier with any company I've delt with. Not only do they treat you right there are added bonuses on being with Athens...I hope to be with this company for many, many years to come. 
Now if I could just get Rodney to stop bugging me about coming to Iowa hunting we'd be all good.


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

*I Tell Ya One Thing......*

Over the years I have called and talked with quite a few bow companys on the phone. (Hoyt, Bowtech, Alpine, Martin, Ross, Pearson, Whisper Creek, Elite,) and the people at Athens, Amanda, Rodney, and Wes, completely blew me away. Have not talked to Rodney in person or via phone, but he sure has answered all my questions and emails as fast as I could compose them. The best I have had the priv. to talk to on the phone. Today is the first time I have talked to them, and I feel as warm and cozy as I do sitting home with my family. A close 2nd to this company was Whisper Creek. They were amazing to deal with as well with equipment issues. 

Doug


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

ttt


----------



## larsen-4 (Jan 6, 2010)

*sweet!*

want to get your bow known in northwest mt???? send one up i would gladly give it a shot or two target shooting is growing fast up here! i won an IBO shoot in spokane two years ago and attend redding and vegas every year!


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Now if I could just get Rodney to stop bugging me about coming to Iowa hunting we'd be all good. 

Jdaddy that ain't going to happen you might as well take him hunting and get it overwith I would tag along just to keep him in line.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

larsen-4 said:


> want to get your bow known in northwest mt???? send one up i would gladly give it a shot or two target shooting is growing fast up here! i won an IBO shoot in spokane two years ago and attend redding and vegas every year!


I would gladly send you an application.


----------



## maxx532 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey " J ". If you're handing out invitations to Iowa, don't forget your brothers up here in the northeast. lol.


----------



## nyhunter_74 (Nov 26, 2009)

*...*

Let me first say that Rodney has been great with getting right back with email responses and answering any questions I might have. I talked to him about the application and a little about the bows.

My only dilemna is that a couple of weeks ago someone stole all my hunting equipment so I needed a bow to finish out the NY and PA archery seasons. I ended up purchasing a Z7. Actually interested in getting a target model to shoot in the Indoor league but need some input from everyone. 

My question is what is the risk of not having a dealer in the area who sells and services the Athens bows???? Anyone have to deal with this yet?


----------



## special (Apr 6, 2009)

IMO the Athens Staff deal is AWESOME!
If you guys knew what we pay for new bows down here,You'd die..lol.
Being accepted by Rodney and the crew at Athens will save me over $1000 this target season...And thats before I take advantage of all the other great discounts they have packaged for us and the company backup..
Now team that up with getting to shoot an awesome bow,That'll get more attention than Britney Spears in a Biker Bar..And Im going to be one happy Aussie Archer in 2010..
Go Athens!:thumbs_up


----------



## maxx532 (Feb 24, 2007)

There's no dealer in this state yet, that I know of. With the support that you get from the company more than makes up for it.


----------



## Chasing_bone (Sep 14, 2009)

J-Daddy said:


> Good post Rodney, and it's true...That's the problem with a Staff, everyone that's not on the Staff thinks things are passed out for free, then when they find out that the "Staffers" have to pay for stuff they look at it in one of two ways...
> A= They see it as "Well you say your on staff but you still have to buy their stuff..Your getting screwed"
> or
> B= They see it is "Well if your own staff and you have to pay X amount for something but the same thing costs me XY, that's BS and they should just sell everyone the same as the Staffers pay since their still making money on it for the X price."
> ...


Or C: We are paying $525-$600 to advertise for Athens. 

Bowtech offers their shooters a free bow and then you buy one at half price at sometime in the next year. I not saying that things should be totally free, but it doesnt sound like that much of a discount to me. I mean yea it says that you are on other companies pro staffs as well but did you read their contract. Tru-Ball says you have to wear their gear no questions. I mean if I want to wear the Athens hat that is going against Tru-Balls contract. I would be willing to promote everything that Athens stands for, but not all of us are well off and cant afford to just shell out that money unless you know someone that wants to buy alot of bows.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

nyhunter_74 said:


> Let me first say that Rodney has been great with getting right back with email responses and answering any questions I might have. I talked to him about the application and a little about the bows.
> 
> My only dilemna is that a couple of weeks ago someone stole all my hunting equipment so I needed a bow to finish out the NY and PA archery seasons. I ended up purchasing a Z7. Actually interested in getting a target model to shoot in the Indoor league but need some input from everyone.
> 
> My question is what is the risk of not having a dealer in the area who sells and services the Athens bows???? Anyone have to deal with this yet?


If you are on staff, Athens handles all warranty issues.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Chasing_bone said:


> Or C: We are paying $525-$600 to advertise for Athens.
> 
> Bowtech offers their shooters a free bow and then you buy one at half price at sometime in the next year. I not saying that things should be totally free, but it doesnt sound like that much of a discount to me. I mean yea it says that you are on other companies pro staffs as well but did you read their contract. Tru-Ball says you have to wear their gear no questions. I mean if I want to wear the Athens hat that is going against Tru-Balls contract. I would be willing to promote everything that Athens stands for, but not all of us are well off and cant afford to just shell out that money unless you know someone that wants to buy alot of bows.


I think you should shoot whatever bow shoots best for you regardless of sponsorships.

If that bow is a Bowtech then that is the company you should be applying with.

I wish you the best of luck.

Rodney


----------



## Bohica (Jul 6, 2009)

I understand the concern with the current lack of dealers in some areas. I believe that's exactly why we have the field staff program, and if we do our part Athens will be showing up in more shops all the time. The way I see it, the field staff allows other shooters/hunters the chance to check out the bows and hopefully put a bug in their dealers ear as well as directly dropping in to the shops. Some companies hire marketing/sales companies to do what Athens has decided to let shooters, especially AT members, the chance to do. There are other upstart companies that don't have the dealer network of the big boys either at this point.


----------



## nyhunter_74 (Nov 26, 2009)

*.*

oh i agree with you Bohica.. I am heading to the bow shop tomorrow to do some shooting and check on the indoor league so I plan on talking to them about the Athens line.. They apparently did very well this year though with being in the top ten seller for both Hoyt and MAthews.. Hoyt sent them one hell of a framed picture for their wall... well we will see how open they are.

Even if I can't get rid of the Z7 right now and buy an Athens maybe I can atleast put a bug in their ear and open their eyes.. Nothing wrong with a competitive market and keeps all the companies striving to be the best...All archers benefit than.. lol

Would be nice to be the only one in the league shooting an Athens though.. haha


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Chasing_bone said:


> Or C: We are paying $525-$600 to advertise for Athens.
> 
> *Bowtech offers their shooters a free bow and then you buy one at half price at sometime in the next year*. I not saying that things should be totally free, but it doesnt sound like that much of a discount to me. I mean yea it says that you are on other companies pro staffs as well but did you read their contract. Tru-Ball says you have to wear their gear no questions. I mean if I want to wear the Athens hat that is going against Tru-Balls contract. I would be willing to promote everything that Athens stands for, but not all of us are well off and cant afford to just shell out that money unless you know someone that wants to buy alot of bows.


Since when?!?!?!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

DesignedToHunt said:


> Since when?!?!?!


The 2009/2010 Bowtech contract has a direct Bowtech staff shooter or pro shooter get one bow of their choice for free. They are then expected to purchase (at a decent discount, at least at dealer cost, sometimes more, depending on the contract and shooter) one more bow.

It's far better than the 2008/2009 contract. The 2008/09 contract required the shooter to get one bow of their choice for free. Then, they had to buy one bow from each of the other lines that wasn't their free one.

So - if they got a Bowtech SWAT for free, they had to buy a Diamond and a Ross.

The 09/10 Bowtech contract is simply two bows....one for free, one at a discount.

-Steve


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

True Bowtech does offer the 1 free bow & then 1 discounted bow...BUT, the question is...How many Staff members will they have nation wide and how hard is it to get on with them? That's the problem, it's not exactly easy to get on staff with alot of companies out there for the average guy who mainly hunts and shoots some local 3-d's with average finishes which is what 99.9% of the shooters out there are. 
I used to be on PSE's FieldStaff, we didnt get ANYTHING for free..We got a discount on their bows & other stuff they sell but that was it. Awhile before I ever hooked up with Athens I tried every thing to get on with Hoyt and it just wasnt gonna happen.

I agree with Rodney, shoot what you like and shoot what fits & works the best for you. If you dont shoot an Athens it's not like we're gonna hold it against you. The Athens Staff is a very good thing for the company and for the Staff members..We help to spread the Athens name and Athens helps the Staff guys out. It's a win/win on both sides as far as I'm concerned.:thumbs_up


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Beastmaster said:


> The 2009/2010 Bowtech contract has a direct Bowtech staff shooter or pro shooter get one bow of their choice for free. They are then expected to purchase (at a decent discount, at least at dealer cost, sometimes more, depending on the contract and shooter) one more bow.
> 
> It's far better than the 2008/2009 contract. *The 2008/09 contract required the shooter to get one bow of their choice for free. Then, they had to buy one bow from each of the other lines that wasn't their free one.
> 
> ...


That's the one I remember which is why his response caught me by surprise. Break it down though, since you HAD to buy bows you didn't want off of them last year the "free" one they "give" you this year really isn't free. The Bowtech contract may seem great but IMO it's really just a way for them to save face after spanking their staffers last year.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

DesignedToHunt said:


> That's the one I remember which is why his response caught me by surprise. Break it down though, since you HAD to buy bows you didn't want off of them last year the "free" one they "give" you this year really isn't free. The Bowtech contract may seem great but IMO it's really just a way for them to save face after spanking their staffers last year.


I agree, that thing with forcing their Staffers to also buy a Diamond & a Ross last year was crazy I thought. They should have just made than an option to get a Diamond or Ross and not forced it on people...If I would have been on their Staff I would have walked after that one I think.


----------



## Foam_Killer (Jan 6, 2010)

I agree with ya. I would have walked away from that crazy deal. I know this is my first year to be on staff with anyone, but Athens I think has about the best deal out there right now, and there are also alot of companies out there that don't offer a target bow, they are mostly hunting bows. So, thank you Athens for giving me a great deal!


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

I also got accepted.

Can you get the Exceed 300 in Black riser and Camo limbs? If so what camo can a person get ont he limbs?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

diamondlangus said:


> I also got accepted.
> 
> Can you get the Exceed 300 in Black riser and Camo limbs? If so what camo can a person get ont he limbs?


Next Vista camo

and yes you can


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

oh man now decisiong time. I like a longer AtoA bow so I am realy leaning towards the 300, but the 34 also looks sweet. I mostly hunt with some 3-D and a little spot shooting. decisions, decisions.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

diamondlangus said:


> oh man now decisiong time. I like a longer AtoA bow so I am realy leaning towards the 300, but the 34 also looks sweet. I mostly hunt with some 3-D and a little spot shooting. decisions, decisions.


300 with camo riser and black limbs...


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

rodney482 said:


> 300 with camo riser and black limbs...


I havent seen any camo on a 300 yet...The camo riser/black limbs with neutral graphics would look good...I think my next one will be the camo riser & black limbs, the more I look at pics of the 34 with the combo the more I like it.


----------



## timbawolf98 (Apr 6, 2003)

J-Daddy said:


> I havent seen any camo on a 300 yet...The camo riser/black limbs with neutral graphics would look good...I think my next one will be the camo riser & black limbs, the more I look at pics of the 34 with the combo the more I like it.


I'm thinking the same thing as well, but then the all black ones look sooo sweet too. I know all my accessories will be black already, now I just have to decide what color the bow itself will be.


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

just ordered my 300 black w/carbon limbs this thang is going to b sweet i hope its gonna b a good hunting bow too,the wait is going to kill me but you know what they say:thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I got my 300 today.

Lefty
30" dl

White riser
CF limbs with silver graphics
all of the hardware is Gunmetal including the medallions.

my rellik will have a gunmetal bracket with Carbon fiber scope.


this bow is so smooth...I will be setting it up first thing tomorrow morning.

I wont have the rellik for a while.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> I got my 300 today.
> 
> Lefty
> 30" dl
> ...


Man what a tease. We want PICS!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

cartman308 said:


> Man what a tease. We want PICS!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was going to wait because I know there are guys waiting but Wes pointed out we did not have anyone waiting on a lefty and had a few ready for assembly.

So I gave in and said lets build it

I will get some pics when its all set up.


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

Pictures please


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> I got my 300 today.
> 
> Lefty
> 30" dl
> ...


OOH..OOH....I likey...:shade:


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

rodney...we need pics brother


----------



## maxx532 (Feb 24, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> I got my 300 today.
> 
> Lefty
> 30" dl
> ...


that's got to be a sweet looking rig. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## XSTREEMCC (Apr 5, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> True Bowtech does offer the 1 free bow & then 1 discounted bow...BUT, the question is...How many Staff members will they have nation wide and how hard is it to get on with them? That's the problem, it's not exactly easy to get on staff with alot of companies out there for the average guy who mainly hunts and shoots some local 3-d's with average finishes which is what 99.9% of the shooters out there are.
> I used to be on PSE's FieldStaff, we didnt get ANYTHING for free..We got a discount on their bows & other stuff they sell but that was it. Awhile before I ever hooked up with Athens I tried every thing to get on with Hoyt and it just wasnt gonna happen.
> 
> I agree with Rodney, shoot what you like and shoot what fits & works the best for you. If you dont shoot an Athens it's not like we're gonna hold it against you. The Athens Staff is a very good thing for the company and for the Staff members..We help to spread the Athens name and Athens helps the Staff guys out. It's a win/win on both sides as far as I'm concerned.:thumbs_up


Well put J it sounds like he wants to shoot for Athens but he wants a sweeter deal on a bow.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> I was going to wait because I know there are guys waiting but Wes pointed out we did not have anyone waiting on a lefty and had a few ready for assembly.
> 
> So I gave in and said lets build it
> 
> I will get some pics when its all set up.


I think you've earned it Chief. Get us some pics so we can ruin computers from drooling.


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Email sent for application request thanks for the opportunity


----------



## timbawolf98 (Apr 6, 2003)

So Rodney, how about some pics of that 300 :darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

timbawolf98 said:


> So Rodney, how about some pics of that 300 :darkbeer:


Got to get it set up,, then I will pst some pics.:thumbs_up


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> I got my 300 today.
> 
> Lefty
> 30" dl
> ...




Hey Rodney, you going to have this one at the ATA? 

You have lefties sitting and ready to go? I can use one of those!


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> I was going to wait because I know there are guys waiting but Wes pointed out we did not have anyone waiting on a lefty and had a few ready for assembly.
> 
> So I gave in and said lets build it
> 
> I will get some pics when its all set up.


definately gotta see some pics....


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> 300 with camo riser and black limbs...


I like the way you think Rodney.


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

lets get this back up to the top!


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

bump


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

get that bow setup already Rodney, looking forward to seeing the pics!!


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

I am in as well and bow is on order thank you for the opportunity


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

nyhunter_74 said:


> My question is what is the risk of not having a dealer in the area who sells and services the Athens bows???? Anyone have to deal with this yet?



I dont have an Athens dealer to use around here close. So, I go to the local shop for any service I need. They are great guys and dont mind helping me with things I need done to the bow....even though they dont sell Athens bows....which I hope changes soon.  Since I'm on the staff, if I have any warranty issues, I can ship the bow directly to Athens for service. This shop maybe one of a kind though...others might not be so fond of working on something they dont sell.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

CardiacKid74 said:


> If people want to become staff shooters for free giveaways I think they have the wrong idea.


Boy...we know about that frame of mind on the strings deal:darkbeer:

CardiacKid74....is what a staffer should be...he promotes what he believes in


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

MidMoJeff said:


> I dont have an Athens dealer to use around here close. So, I go to the local shop for any service I need. They are great guys and dont mind helping me with things I need done to the bow....even though they dont sell Athens bows....which I hope changes soon.  Since I'm on the staff, if I have any warranty issues, I can ship the bow directly to Athens for service. This shop maybe one of a kind though...others might not be so fond of working on something they dont sell.


I bet a lot of the staff shooter were or are in the same boat with local shops not an Athens dealer but that can be easy to change if they see your bow and a little talking and education. Athens has great customer service and Jason is very nice and is knowledgeable. Wes is also a great and super knowledgable guy as well! I wish I could have met Rodney, I guess I will have to meet him at a shoot, or when he comes down to hunt or on a cruise  LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

Im on board thank you ATHENS ARCHERY


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

email sent. mostly a hunter but we'll see!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

bowtechog70 said:


> Im on board thank you ATHENS ARCHERY


Welcome!!!



Highball said:


> email sent. mostly a hunter but we'll see!


Hey where not all target shooters!! I mainly hunt but do love me some foam!!!!


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Thank you so much Athens*

I'm on board...Big thanks goes out to Athens and Rodney  I cant wait to check out the new bow..I am pumped .........Proud to be a part of the Athens Staff for 2010....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

UPDATE

Contracts will continue to go out for about 3 more weeks, Contracts must be back to Athens no later than Feb 28th.

This is the final phase of staff shooters.

Thank you all very much.


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> Thank you all very much.


No sir, THANK YOU! I cant wait til my Accomplice arrives and I can show it off to everyone!:shade:


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 16, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Contracts will continue to go out for about 3 more weeks, Contracts must be back to Athens no later than Feb 28th.
> 
> ...


Thank you.....looking forward to it!!!!


----------



## FlCracker13 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for putting me on the staff. I can't wait to get my bow.Thanks


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

FlCracker13 said:


> Thanks for putting me on the staff. I can't wait to get my bow.Thanks


Welcome to the team Brother!!!


----------



## monsterbuck780 (Nov 20, 2009)

emailed you for application


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

WELCOME aboard everybody.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

909bowsniper said:


> Boy...we know about that frame of mind on the strings deal:darkbeer:
> 
> CardiacKid74....is what a staffer should be...he promotes what he believes in


Thanks Joe! :wink:


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Contracts will continue to go out for about 3 more weeks, Contracts must be back to Athens no later than Feb 28th.
> 
> ...


Rodney... Big Daddys tax return is due on the 5th and is going towards my 300... I want to see your 300 it sounds sssswweeettt!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

CardiacKid74 said:


> Rodney... Big Daddys tax return is due on the 5th and is going towards my 300... I want to see your 300 it sounds sssswweeettt!


Hey Tim what about me.....ur tax return gonna buy me one too....LOL

Mine is due in as well but is going towards a Half a beef and Hog and round pen......but my other money coming in is going towards a secret for the wife and kids....


----------



## shadan51 (Jan 30, 2009)

*2010 Staff*

Email Sent. Thank you for the oppertunity and all that you have given to the archery industry!!! :clap2:


----------



## shadan51 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you Athens Archery for this oppurtunity! I cant wait to shoot my exceed! :teeth:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

update

Athens will only be looking to take on new shooters if that shooter is not within 100 miles of a dealer.

We are not taking on anymore shooters from IN or OH.

www.athensarchery.com click on bows and you will find a dealer locator. just plug in your zip code. 

I will not be sending out anymore contracts after Feb 15th. The staff is just about full.

Shooters who have already received a contract must have them back to Athens by Feb 28th.


----------



## dxtshooter4 (Jul 27, 2009)

Rodney sent you a email and pm hope to here from you soon


----------



## Corey Harting (Jul 1, 2007)

How long does it take to hear if you are accepted or not after you send in the email appliation? Thanks


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Corey Harting said:


> How long does it take to hear if you are accepted or not after you send in the email appliation? Thanks


I contact you within 24 hours.

Right now it depends on your zip code, if you are within 100 miles of a dealer then I cant send you an application.

Our staff is pretty well complete but we are weak in some areas so those are the areas I am looking at picking up a few more staff.


----------



## robbates (May 30, 2007)

*Staff Position Northern NJ*

Email sent.. Thanks for the opportunity..

Rob


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Ok no more apps going out..Its been alot of fun.

So if you want to shoot for us this year,,,, your gonna have to live outside the USA.

Thank you


----------

